# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Copiar formatacao

## jettro

Boa noite,
Tenho uma lista com categorias, cada c?lula de uma cor diferente.
em outra planilha tenho uma lista suspensa contendo os dados dessa lista.
Como alterar a cor na celula na lista suspensa conforme as cor da lista de categorias utilizada como referencia de modo pratico?

Detalhe: Sao 49 categorias cada uma com sua cor especificaprint planilha1.jpg

----------


## sandy666

peça ao moderador para mover este tópico para o subfórum apropriado e não se esqueça de anexar um exemplo de arquivo excel com o que você tem e o que deseja alcançar

----------

